# Anyone here ever wire a new house with 120Volt power supply?



## Squirtdaddy (Feb 6, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried, or actually succeeded, in wiring there house like a house in the USA. Is it possible to get the power companies there, to supply a transformer, or to sell me one if no other way, so that I can bring in 2 separate 110v lines rather than the 1-220v line like is standard there. I would like to bring many things with us, that we already have, but most are 110v-120v power. I know as a last resort I can use the small transformers, but they are noisy, and not very efficient and not so sure how safe they actually are, because of all the heat they generate. Just figured if I could wire a house with 110v , then I could change entire circuits back and forth if needed to either 110 or 220 by changing individual circuit breakers as long as the wire is sized for for the 110v circuit. 

ANY IDEAS?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Squirtdaddy said:


> Has anyone ever tried, or actually succeeded, in wiring there house like a house in the USA. Is it possible to get the power companies there, to supply a transformer, or to sell me one if no other way, so that I can bring in 2 separate 110v lines rather than the 1-220v line like is standard there. I would like to bring many things with us, that we already have, but most are 110v-120v power. I know as a last resort I can use the small transformers, but they are noisy, and not very efficient and not so sure how safe they actually are, because of all the heat they generate. Just figured if I could wire a house with 110v , then I could change entire circuits back and forth if needed to either 110 or 220 by changing individual circuit breakers as long as the wire is sized for for the 110v circuit.
> 
> ANY IDEAS?


*Welcome to the forum and the confusion on home building and wiring. Although you will probaby get replies here, there is a pretty good thread on wiring and voltage in houses that is located HERE that may have some of the information you are looking for.

Good Luck...*


----------



## Squirtdaddy (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info source, Jetlag. Yeah I did read all but one of those before I posted my question, because all of them are using step-down transformers, and I was just curious is power companies there would provide 110v from the pole or not, since its just a matter of them changing the voltage at the pole. So many things that are available in 110v that are not available in 220v, appliances and especially power tools.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Squirtdaddy said:


> Thanks for the info source, Jetlag. Yeah I did read all but one of those before I posted my question, because all of them are using step-down transformers, and I was just curious is power companies there would provide 110v from the pole or not, since its just a matter of them changing the voltage at the pole. So many things that are available in 110v that are not available in 220v, appliances and especially power tools.


In the years living here, I have found that most ANY product or service is available--for a price. Don't know about dealing with the electric company though. They could claim that it makes the meter (that you will own) run faster or slower or some such thing. Main problem is that they would likely have little knowledge of changing the voltage and be unwilling to try to make changes. That's only a guess naturally but I'll bet I'm right unless ya just happen to talk to the right person or the office manager at the local electric Co. 
Do be sure to let us all know what you find out when you're here and getting set up.
Electric, cable, internet service, and most anything else, you're if for a whole new experience living here.

*PS. Just thought of a possible problem using only 110v in you place. Electric service is anything but reliable anywhere in the country. Add to that outages due to typhoons and or day long outages for repairs and you have problems. This is especially true if like most of us here and you buy a generator for such occasions. You would need to make sure it can and will supply 110 to supply your house or lights and fans...*


Jet...


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

The house that I have just built is wired with 220 and some outlets with 110. The electrician had put a separate circuit breaker for the 110. I can give yoi his number if you want to ask him directly. In some houses in Baguio they have 110.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

billygoat993 said:


> The house that I have just built is wired with 220 and some outlets with 110. The electrician had put a separate circuit breaker for the 110. I can give yoi his number if you want to ask him directly. In some houses in Baguio they have 110.


I would guess the only reason you have 110V available is because it's a hangover from the US presence. I would also guess it is unmaintainable old infrastructure. If they have to change a pole transformer for any reason there is no garentee that you would have 110V at the end of it.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Gary my house is newlybuilt nothing to do with US thing. Glad u brought up the transformer cause last JAn meralco changed and fixed some of it here in the village but it still works. I had put up a link here of how my house was built in the one looking for building materials. U can see some pictures of the wiring there.. My house is 220 only some outlets are 110.


----------



## Squirtdaddy (Feb 6, 2014)

I have talked to an electrician friend of mine here in US, and he said any single phase voltage can be obtained if only the local power company is willing to accommodate me. We will be building in the Davao area, though we are still a couple years away from moving there permanently still, but I am just trying to figure out as much as I can, now. 

So sounds as though your electrician installed some sort of an transformer to give you a few 110v circuits, which is really all I need also. As things wear out and are replaced, then I would need to change them back to 220v 

. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Squirtdaddy (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey, Jetlag

Yeah, I am very familiar with the power outage problems there, seems we had them almost daily, except for Bohol didnt. 

A generator is one of many things I will bring with me from here. Sounds like generators there are 220v only? Thats not a real problem though, I will install a separate panel for circuits that will be used only when the gen. is running. 

Think I better visit some electrical supply stores there on our next visit though, and start looking at the wiring in building there also, never paid much attention before.


----------

